# Rawrghs Dark Angels



## rawrgh (May 28, 2010)

Well I've been posting in the "Bloggs" thing a bit but It looks like theres more exposure here in the forum so here I am.

Haven't made a lot of progress really over the last few weeks and as I knew would happen I have ended up with loads of half finished stuff. Really need to focus and get things completed, with this in mind the first post of my plog will be a list of what I’ve got, what stage it's at and what I plan on doing with it.

Note this is my whole collection not necessarily what’s in a playable army.
Also I originally started as Ultramarines but decided to change to DAs after painting a few items. I'm looking to swap these for unpainted items with a friend. Swapped telion out yesterday in fact so now I have an unpainted one ready to have all signs of Ultramarine affiliation off him 

As an aside so far I’ve been playing using the vanilla SM codex not the DA codex, what do you lot do with characters i.e. if I wanted to field Telion
Do I play him as Telion i.e. Ultra joining a DA army (seems unlikely fluff wise) or do I convert him to make him look like a DA and play "counts as"? Personally I'm tending towards the latter.

*HQ*
Sicarius - Almost finished painting, still need to do banner. Possibly convert but he’s got a lot of Ultra symbols so I think Ill just finish and have for display.
Tigurius - Old model to be converted and adapted to be a DA Librarian
DA Company Master w/Power sword – unpainted
DA Company Master w/Power sword – bought already painted. – Conversion material I guess
Azrael & Helm Bearer - unpainted
Chaplain in Terminator Armour - unpainted
Older Chaplain in Terminator Armour – Bought painted

*Troops*
*Tactical Squads*
2 Battleforce boxes (30) + DA Veterans box (5) to mix in as sgts / special/heavy

Squad 1 - Painted, transfers applied needs varnishing and basing.
7 bolters, sgt with bolter, Plasma Gun & Heavy Bolter

Squad 2 - Still on sprues, need CombiFlamer
7 bolters, sgt with Combiflamer, Flamer & Missile Launcher

Squad 3 - Painted as Ultras atm looking to swap.
7 bolters, sgt with Combiflamer, Flamer & Missile Launcher

*Scout Squads*
2 Battleforce boxes (30) + sniper scout box

9 w/bolters - 4 painted as Ultras to be swapped 5 unpainted.
1 w/Heavy Bolter - Painted as Ultra
Sgt. Telion - converted to DA?
5 Scouts w/snipers - Still on sprue

*Elites*
*Terminator Assault Squad *
3x LC & 2 x TH/SS 
painted 1 LC termi as a test/prototype

*Legion of the Damned Squad*
Boxed Set + Heavy Flamer Blister
Unpainted
Sgt Poweraxe/Plasma pistol, 3 bolters, 1 flamer, 1 Hvy Flamer
- Used these once or twice theyre expensive especially as theyre unlikely to survive very long but dropping them in next to some troops and unleashing a heavy flamer + flamer plus a hail of bolter rounds was extremely effective. Gonna convert the sgt to give him a combiflamer too though for an extra template attack.

*Venerable Dreadnought*
- Painted in Ultramarine colours
- Plasma Cannon / Assault Cannon / TL Lascannon

*Fast Attack*

*Bike Squad*
Ravenwing Boxed Set + Bike Boxed Set
9 Bikes sgt w/power sword, flamer, plasmagun, Attackbike
Not sure what to do with these guys, I’ve run them as per the models, with melta x2 and multimelta, and flamer x2 & hvy Bolter and not sure which is best.

*Assault Squad*
2 x Battleforce
7 x bolt pistol & chainsword,sgt with poweraxe & bolt pistol, 2x flamers
I’m thinking of giving the sgt a pair of lightning claws (from assault termi box) for a bit more punch. Think Ive only actually fielded these guys in 1 game though..

*LandSpeeder*
Magnetised, mostly assembled and all interior detail painted including crew. Need to do some filling and finish assembly and painting.


*Heavy Support*

*Thunderfire Cannons*
1 x Assembled & in process ofbeing painted
1 x Assembled, Unpainted

*Devastator Squad*
2 x Plasma Cannon Assembled
Going to have 2x plasma cannon, Misslie launcher & ????

*Whirlwind*
Turret assembled as I wanted to play with it quick so built it up and stuck it on one of my rhino chassis’

*Vehicles*
*Land Raiders *
1 x Crusader/Redeemer
Assembled and magnetised to allow either variant

*Rhinos*
2 x Rhino Assembled and basecoated green

*Razorback*
1 x Assembled ready to paint.

Blimey that was more than I thought. Now I want to prioritise on things that are more likely to be played but thats a job for later, along with some pics.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Where's the Pics?

Besides that, I love me some DA. The libby powers were always fun times, even if they're a bit too random.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, we need pics!


----------



## rawrgh (May 28, 2010)

Appologies for the delay but I've been a bit busy but heres a few pics as promised.

Couple of my almost finished tactical squad and a few WIP photos of my thunderfire cannon. (Theyre shiny atm as Ive just glossed them but I'll be sticking a matt coat on them later to dull it back down)


----------



## rawrgh (May 28, 2010)

It's been a while, I got distracted by my 'Nids so not made much progress with my Dark Angels. However seeing as my 'Nids are on hold waiting for the start of the 2011 painting challenge I'm back working on my Unforgiven again.

I finished the last of my bikes over the weekend just need to finish the attack bike now, also built myself a nice rack for my paints and had a good tidy up of my workspace.

Currently on my desk are:
- Attack Bike
- Rhino


----------



## rawrgh (May 28, 2010)

<<Double post>>


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Woah loving the Ravenwing dude


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

I love the painting, the green is a nice shade and the highlighting is spot on. Just one spoiler question: Isn't the Ravenwing color scheme all black?

Rix


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The Ravenwing looks great! +rep


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Yay Pics! the ravenwing is great and the marines are great, nice work


----------



## rawrgh (May 28, 2010)

Rixnor said:


> Just one spoiler question: Isn't the Ravenwing color scheme all black?


Ehh? They are black. Unless you meant he tac squad which are standard Dark Angels and so green yes.

Anyway just another little update

Finished off my Thunderfire cannon, although looking at the pics now it seems he needs another coat off matt varnish



















Heres some WIP pics of my first Scout Sniper











And finally my workspace with my new paint rack I mentioned earlier, alll loaded up with paints. This waq sjsut after sorting it all out and putting the paints on thats wnhy it's all tidy (doesnt look like this now hehe)


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Really nice looking bikers + REP


----------



## rawrgh (May 28, 2010)

Finished the first scout, not happy with the trousers/cloth anyone know a good colour combo to get light tan/off white fabric.

I used Khemri Brown - Ogryn Flesh wash - the hightlight it khemri brown and bleached bone in various ratios


----------



## rawrgh (May 28, 2010)

Heres the rest of the sniper scouts, got a missile launcher, Heavy bolter, 1 more sniper and a Counts as Telion conversion t do next









By faewin at 2010-12-01


----------

